# I need a great graphics card



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

It's time for a GPU upgrade for me, and I need some advice - I like to game, but my crappy card discourages me from doing it often. I am looking for a killer card that won't be outdated next week by a new game that costs around $200 (preferably less), can run currnet games on max setting at a realistic resolution (say 1280 x 1024) and will not kill my PSU. I am looking on newegg, but I need a bit of guidance. I have my eye set on a card that's FS on here, but the spending limit has increased from $150, so I have more playing room now. If the card is on TPU, the seller must take PayPal as I am not the one making the purchase. Thanks in advance. Bring on the graphics cards!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 22, 2009)

Get a 260 or a 4870.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Get a 260 or a 4870.



Which is really better?  I've seen many conflicting reviews claiming one or the other is better


----------



## wiak (May 22, 2009)

ATI Radeon HD 4870 1gb 
depends on what game you play to
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4870_IceQ4

dude that 2600 XT is horrible old, its SLOW! the 4870 is like 10x faster and has twice the amount ram
how high resolution is your screen? if its 1280x1024 then 4870 is exellent even at 1920x1200 its fast


----------



## DreamSeller (May 22, 2009)

wiak said:


> ATI Radeon HD 4870 1gb
> depends on what game you play to
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4870_IceQ4



why the 1gb ver. if he only plays at 1280x1024 ?


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> why the 1gb ver. if he only plays at 1280x1024 ?



I DO intend to get a wide screen LCD eventually, but I imagine it will be a while before someone gives me one, lol.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

wiak said:


> ATI Radeon HD 4870 1gb
> depends on what game you play to
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_4870_IceQ4
> 
> ...



Well, I got it last year for $70 - I was just looking for something cheap because someone else was buying it for me, like this card, but this person is more generous... The only thing I dislike about 1 GB is that means more of my RAM is raped away from me =( But, I am sure games will soon require a 512 MB card... :shadedshu


----------



## wiak (May 22, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> Well, I got it last year for $70 - I was just looking for something cheap because someone else was buying it for me, like this card, but this person is more generous... The only thing I dislike about 1 GB is that means more of my RAM is raped away from me =( But, I am sure games will soon require a 512 MB card... :shadedshu


?, if you run a 64-bit os you wont need to think about missing ram, btw many games nowadays need 1GB at high resolution, here is a point





http://techreport.com/articles.x/15651/

this is exact same card but with 512MB and 1024MB memory at a 30" 2560x1600 µber resolution and uber expensive display 

btw, a 4870 1GB is a exellent choice for any game

i got a 4870 512MB and a Phenom 9850, both gives me exellent frames in Team Fortress 2, Crysis, Unreal Tournament 3, World in Conflict, etc

and you can also buy one 4870 1GB then buy another 4870 1GB and crossfire them if you have a crossfire enabled motherboard that most high end AM2+ have


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

So, what about 2 4850s in crossfire? would they out do a single 4870? or would that kill my PSU? =P


----------



## techjunkie (May 22, 2009)

2 4850s will easily beat a 4870 but as you said it might kill the PSU


----------



## Darren (May 22, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> It's time for a GPU upgrade for me, and I need some advice - I like to game, but my crappy card discourages me from doing it often. I am looking for a killer card that won't be outdated next week by a new game that costs around $200 (preferably less), can run currnet games on max setting at a realistic resolution (say 1280 x 1024) and will not kill my PSU. I am looking on newegg, but I need a bit of guidance. I have my eye set on a card that's FS on here, but the spending limit has increased from $150, so I have more playing room now. If the card is on TPU, the seller must take PayPal as I am not the one making the purchase. Thanks in advance. Bring on the graphics cards!



I think you were unfortunate when picking up the 2600 XT, the best choice would of been to get the 8800 series they have been out for 3 years and the lucky fuckers that bought them early would of pay around $200 for 3 years of very high settings, they even play today’s games with ease on high detail.

To be honest we are at a point in time and technology where even the cheapest of low-mid range video cards are enough to play today’s games at very high settings, drop less than $100 and you can get a ATI 4830 or 4770. Right now any upgrade in the GPU department is huge. 

If you're content with spending the entire $200 I'd look at the ATI 4870 1 GB DDR5 version or the GTX 260 216 core version, possibly the GTX275 if you are willing to up your budget!




Edit:

Sparkle GTX260 $169.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187074

MSI 4870 $174.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127430

Powercolour 4870 $159.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131140

HIS 4870 $154.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161268

XFX HD489AZDF Radeon HD 4890 1GB £209.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150379


Edit 2:



wiak said:


> or the ATI 4890 1GB GDDR5




The only problem is both the 4890 and GTX 275 are over budget and for 1280 x 1024 gaming i'm worried that performance will be no better off than using a $100 GTS 250 or 4770?


----------



## wiak (May 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> I think you were unfortunate when picking up the 2600 XT, the best choice would of been to get the 8800 series they have bene out for 3 years and the lucky fuckers that bought them early would of pay around $200 for 3 years of very high settings, they even play todays games with ease on high detail.
> 
> To be honest we are at a point in time and technology where even the cheapest of low-mid range video cards are enough to play todays games at very high settings, drop less than $100 and you can get a ATI 4830 or 4770. Right now any upgrade in the GPU department is huge.
> 
> If you're content with spending the entire $200 I'd look at the ATI 4870 1 GB DDR5 version or the GTX 260 216 core version, possibly the GTX275!


or the ATI 4890 1GB GDDR5


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

wiak said:


> or the ATI 4890 1GB GDDR5



Open box is $209 on Newegg (may be 512, but pretty sure it was 1GB) - $9 out of the price range.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> The only problem is both the 4890 and GTX 275 are over budget and for 1280 x 1024 gaming i'm worried that performance will be no better off than using a $100 GTS 250 or 4770?



I DO play some pretty graphics intensive games (at least they are intensive for my 2600, lmao) and I hate watching crap render, seeing page tearing and stuttering... I have not fired up a game on here yet (just built it this week) because I was waiting for a new card - I usually get 5-10 new games a year (I tend to spend a lot of time exploring older titles instead of dumping $$$ on new games)... My biggest fear is that a new game will come out the requires the card I get or better within the next 12 months - I had my Pentium D for over 2 years before games required it or better, so it was a good investment at the time I feel - Now I gotta hope my quad lasts that long and that the GPU I select will last well over a year before an upgrade is required.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2009)

I had to chuckle as I read through some of the posts.  For your res most of what has been mentioned will more than be enough for you but rather than look at the odd single benchmark that has been posted, if you want to compare the GTX260 with the HD4870 just google and look at a few reviews, you will clearly see that across the board the GTX260 is quicker although TBH I wouldnt recommend any of those.

you clearly want to spend as little as possible, and at you res (no point in buying a card today for a display you MIGHT get in a years time IMO) so I would suggest a nice HD4770 which will more than do you, overclocks like crazy and is good value for money, ohhh and it's 45nm also.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131155


----------



## wiak (May 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> The only problem is both the 4890 and GTX 275 are over budget and for 1280 x 1024 gaming i'm worried that performance will be no better off than using a $100 GTS 250 or 4770?


true, but there are many options 



Tatty_One said:


> I had to chuckle as I read through some of the posts.  For your res most of what has been mentioned will more than be enough for you but rather than look at the odd single benchmark that has been posted, if you want to compare the GTX260 with the HD4870 just google and look at a few reviews, you will clearly see that across the board the GTX260 is quicker although TBH I wouldnt recommend any of those.
> 
> you clearly want to spend as little as possible, and at you res (no point in buying a card today for a display you MIGHT get in a years time IMO) so I would suggest a nice HD4770 which will more than do you, overclocks like crazy and is good value for money, ohhh and it's 45nm also.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131155


its 40nm sextoy


----------



## allen337 (May 22, 2009)

Might check the buy/sell/trade forum heres a 4850 for cheap ~~  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94293


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

Is this one any good? I'm not familliar with XFX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150382

EDIT: I meant as far as being 'recertified' - that kinda makes me nervous about gettin it.


----------



## Darren (May 22, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> I DO play some pretty graphics intensive games (at least they are intensive for my 2600, lmao) and I hate watching crap render, seeing page tearing and stuttering... I have not fired up a game on here yet (just built it this week) because I was waiting for a new card - I usually get 5-10 new games a year (I tend to spend a lot of time exploring older titles instead of dumping $$$ on new games)... My biggest fear is that a new game will come out the requires the card I get or better within the next 12 months - I had my Pentium D for over 2 years before games required it or better, so it was a good investment at the time I feel - Now I gotta hope my quad lasts that long and that the GPU I select will last well over a year before an upgrade is required.




The 2600 XT is old, about 3 years old? it was never intended as a competitive gaming card performance wise, it was just a stop-gap card for those that wanted DX10 support to run Vista whilst still having the same or similar performance to the older DX 9.0 cards.

As it stands 1280x1028 is low-mid resolution gaming, you do not need a ATI 4870 or better to max out games at that resolution, you'll be wasting the money as those types of cards are suited for resolutions of around 1680x1050 to 1920x1200. Today’s mid-range GPUs e.g. 4830, 4770, 4850, GTS 250 etc are powerful enough to run today’s games with ease, you'd get around 1.5-2 years out of it @ 1024x1280 which is good considering the price.

Take a look at my specification, shitty Athlon X2 3800+ @ 2.8 GHz, at a resolution of 1440x900 with full detail 4x anti-aliasing on my £74 ATI 4830 and obtain 45-90 FPS in Call of Duty:WAW, 45-120 FPS in Tombraider Underworld.

I think you just got burnt with the 2600 XT so you do not trust mid-range GPUs any more!

PS. on a new build why did you go with the Phenom 9950 opposed to the Phenom II series?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2009)

wiak said:


> true, but there are many options
> 
> 
> its 40nm sextoy



Close enough on a dodgy works keyboard


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

Darren said:


> ...I think you just got burnt with the 2600 XT so you do not trust mid-range GPUs any more!
> 
> PS. on a new build why did you go with the Phenom 9950 opposed to the Phenom II series?



The 9950 BE was only $72 here on TPU - That's hard to beat ^_^

And yes, I do feel burned about the 2600 - I 'upgraded' from a X1650 and i saw NO performance gains whatsoever... I will look at the slower cards again and try to convince myself that they are not all crap.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2009)

i saw a 512MB 4830 on the egg for about $90 after MIR not long ago.


edit: was a 4850

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161259

even comes with clear skies.


edit 2:

newegg comments. gotta love em....



			
				newegg comment said:
			
		

> Pros: i got this card sent to my neibors house and there horses stomped the hell out of it and when i checked it out no stress crakcs and when i put the card in it worked just fine i am glad that these people who make the graphics card made them tough because that horse was stomping on it when i noticed that it was my box
> Cons: none works great and and keeps really cool
> Other Thoughts: a horses average weight is around 1000 or more pounds this card took it and is still running great job HIS


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> edit 2:
> 
> newegg comments. gotta love em....



WTF???? HORSES????  WOW... =/ WTF? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Darren (May 22, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> The 9950 BE was only $72 here on TPU - That's hard to beat ^_^
> 
> And yes, I do feel burned about the 2600 - I 'upgraded' from a X1650 and i saw NO performance gains whatsoever... I will look at the slower cards again and try to convince myself that they are not all crap.



Seriously though do not be ignorant about the current midrange as they are very powerful indeed, ok they will not have the longevity of the higher-ends but remember they are less than half the price. If you pick up a $100 GPU and it serves its purpose for only 1.5 years you can easily pick up another $100 to for another 1.5 year duration and it will still be cheaper than splashing out on a ATI 4890 or better. (The second midrange purchase after 1.5 years might even be faster than the 4890)

Do not get me wrong, im not hating on the high-end, if you had a larger monitor say 24' I’d happily point you towards the ATI 4890 or ATI 4870 X2.

Take a look at these TPU official reviews pay special attention to the GTS 250 and 4770!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Galaxy/GeForce_GTS_250_1_GB

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ATI/HD_4770/

PS. Off the record the GTS250 only slightly slower than the ATI 4870 yet is ALOT cheaper.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

100$ budget - 4770
130-150$ - 4850
180-200$ GTX 260
250$+ 4890

I would personally either just get a 4770(or two ) or just get a GTX 260 or 4890.

And I'd give you a nice price on my 4850X2 if you have the cash


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 100$ budget - 4770
> 130-150$ - 4850
> 180-200$ GTX 260
> 250$+ 4890
> ...



I only wish I could afford an X2 variant of any card...


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

220$


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 220$



If I was the one making the purchase and it was not a credit card, I totally would buy it


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> 100$ budget - 4770
> 130-150$ - 4850
> 180-200$ GTX 260
> 250$+ 4890
> ...



the $90 (after mir) 4850 i posted breaks a big hole in your price list


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

I'm talkin 1gb yo


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

Would this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130434 work with my PSU? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052  I am a bit trown off with the power requirements of the card vs. what I got.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm talkin 1gb yo



is 1GB neccesary, he games at low res.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I'm talkin 1gb yo



I know...  Maybe once it's more "outdated" lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 22, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> Would this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130434 work with my PSU? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052  I am a bit trown off with the power requirements of the card vs. what I got.



Most definitely. Gonna have to use an adapter for the PCIE but that's no biggy. To be safe, get a 4850


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 22, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> why the 1gb ver. if he only plays at 1280x1024 ?




even plays at 1280x1024 , 1G still need it specially with AA , to be more sure see try see warhead benchmarks , and to be forget the 512 see GTA


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 22, 2009)

my friend i have see now card's with 512 ram become out soon cuz the new games become use more than 512 ram , so my advice GTX260 or 4870 1G but the GTX 260 have better performance , or with more dollars you find the 4890 is great chose , if you think about crossfire like 2x4770 or 2x4830 or the best crossfire 2x4850 also think about 1G card's cuz you now in crossfire only one ram can be take


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2009)

my vote for 4850...i have one and its great @ 1600 x 1200 on my 22". you had said you would prefer to stay under $200... 4850 is great value for the money


----------



## Tatty_One (May 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the $90 (after mir) 4850 i posted breaks a big hole in your price list



Get rid of the CCC max limit, or use another tool to overclock and the 4770 at max overclock will beat a 4850 at max overclock as people are finding at least an extra 50mhzfrom the 4770 in overclocking terms over the 4850, couple that with lower power consumption, lower price and I think it's the better deal..... certainly at 1280 res, I think the story may be different at high res.


----------



## AboAl3meer KG21 (May 22, 2009)

Ill Go with My master hayder.master u should buy the 4870 or the GTX260 cuz they are fast card in good price so go for it


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 22, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> I only wish I could afford an X2 variant of any card...



oh come now surely you could afford 30$ for a rage fury maxx. lol

4850x2 is pretty cheap and has nice performance but truly you'd probabally be better off with a4770 for now and saving the rest for games at your resolution. I promise you won't be disappointed.

edit or take the extra and get a new lcd 100$-120$ should get you to 1440x900 or perhaps even 1680x1050.

now this would be teh awesomeness, but I digress.

but this or this
would be more realistic.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

The 4850 is the winner --->  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161259

Also getting a case fan and Oblivion GOTY since I doubt it'll crash a billion and one times now due to the PSU being too weak.  =)


----------



## Delta6326 (May 26, 2009)

get this! 4850 $109 i bought one last night at 10:40pm sadly it hasnt shhipped and something i bought at 11:26 am today has shipped allready sad but here is lin

EDIT: whoops you allready got it my mistake


----------



## chuck216 (May 26, 2009)

I've got one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102810 Coupled with my Phenom II 940 there's nothing it can't handle.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 26, 2009)

Dunno if its too late but Ewiz.com has the Sapphire ATI 4890 for 219.99. Put in the coupon code gpuomg20 for -$20 and then the $20 mail-in-rebate and you got it for 179.99. Just did the same a few days ago, it should be here either tomorrow or wednesday (damn UPS not shipping on Memorial day).


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 26, 2009)

Edit: oh yeah, link http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-4890_1G


----------



## chuck216 (May 26, 2009)

Only one problem with that 4890, It uses the reference cooler which is known to run hot. Now if you could find a vapor-x version for a similar price it would be a steal. That's why I mentioned my 4870 it's got the vapor-x cooler.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> why the 1gb ver. if he only plays at 1280x1024 ?



Later games do tend to make use of more than 512MB ram, look at COD4 for example


----------



## tzitzibp (May 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Later games do tend to make use of more than 512MB ram, look at COD4 for example



its seems that more and more games demand 1+ GB of ram.... cod4 is a perfect example... I also found Battlestations Pacific to utility all the mem it can find...


----------



## Geofrancis (May 26, 2009)

the ATI HD4770 with a decent stock or aftermarket cooler on it is probibly the best card for the money at the moment if you wanted to spend less id say a nvidia 9600gso. its just a rebranded 8800gs and can be had for very cheap and do CUDA. for higher end id look at a 4870. my 4850 512mb can play cod 4 @1600x1200 or race driver grid @ 2048x1536 with every setting maxed out and the 4770 is just as fast.


----------



## Bioshock (May 27, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> The 4850 is the winner --->  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161259
> 
> Also getting a case fan and Oblivion GOTY since I doubt it'll crash a billion and one times now due to the PSU being too weak.  =)



4850 still wont play oblivion with everything maxed out, especially outside. youll have to do a lot of .ini tweaking and turn the view distance way down

if you can afford it, get 2 4850s. theres nothin it cant handle with AA and AF cranked up. except crysis.... i really dont understand why they made a game that cant be played at a constant 60fps even with quad 4890s


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> Which is really better?  I've seen many conflicting reviews claiming one or the other is better



I have a GTX260 (MSI) and I have a HD4870 1GB Powercolor and I can say with out a doubt that the GTX 260 is the best card ever ! 
I get 19688 in 3dmark06 with the GTX 260 and way better game performance than with the HD 4870 card ! 
I get 18305 in 3dmark06 and slower glitch performance in my games ! 
I would ( If I were you ) get the GTX260 BEST CARD EVER !


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> I have a GTX260 (MSI) and I have a HD4870 1GB Powercolor and I can say with out a doubt that the GTX 260 is the best card ever !
> I get 19688 in 3dmark06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10729480 with the GTX 260 and way better game performance than with the HD 4870 card !
> I get 18305 in 3dmark06 and slower glitch performance in my games !
> I would ( If I were you ) get the GTX260 BEST CARD EVER !



i was with you up until you started calling it the best card ever. that kinda screams fanboy.


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i was with you up until you started calling it the best card ever. that kinda screams fanboy.



LOL the best card FOR ME ever sorry . I do like it a lot .


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> I have a GTX260 (MSI) and I have a HD4870 1GB Powercolor and I can say with out a doubt that the GTX 260 is the best card ever !
> I get 19688 in 3dmark06 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=10729480 with the GTX 260 and way better game performance than with the HD 4870 card !
> I get 18305 in 3dmark06 and slower glitch performance in my games !
> I would ( If I were you ) get the GTX260 BEST CARD EVER !



A little fanboy !,SOOOOO CUTE


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

Look I said what I said I have both cards and to say that the HD4870 is better than the GTX260 would be a lie for me . I found that while it is a good card it is far from what I expected and falls short when compared to the GTX260 IMHO . Sure it is a good card things I have found to be less than optimal heat that card is smokin HOT 70-80c while the GTX260 barely sees 60c under intense gaming 8 hours of crysis and 60c while within 2 hours I would see 80c on the HD4870 . Game play was also a hindrance in crysis , dead space and fallout3.  The HD4870 1GB card would stutter and glitch in dead space , Crysis , Fallout 3 . In my honest opinion the card is fine when you run games at a lower setting .
For instance in Crysis I can run it maxed out every thing on very high with the GTX 260 I could not with the HD 4870 it would be glitching and stuttering . set on HIGH and all was fine .  Same in dead space . and fallout 3 .


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> Look I said what I said I have both cards and to say that the HD4870 is better than the GTX260 would be a lie for me . I found that while it is a good card it is far from what I expected and falls short when compared to the GTX260 IMHO . Sure it is a good card things I have found to be less than optimal heat that card is smokin HOT 70-80c while the GTX260 barely sees 60c under intense gaming 8 hours of crysis and 60c while within 2 hours I would see 80c on the HD4870 . Game play was also a hindrance in crysis , dead space and fallout3  the HD4870 1GB card would stutter and glitch in dead space same thing in my honest opinion the card is fine when you run games at a lower setting .
> For instance in Crysis I can run it maxed out every thing on very high with the GTX 260 I could not with the HD 4870 it would be glitching and stuttering . set on HIGH and all was fine .  Same in dead space . and fallout 3 .



well there is your problem!!! you play "THE NVIDIA GAMES"


----------



## ShadowFold (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> Look I said what I said I have both cards and to say that the HD4870 is better than the GTX260 would be a lie for me . I found that while it is a good card it is far from what I expected and falls short when compared to the GTX260 IMHO . Sure it is a good card things I have found to be less than optimal heat that card is smokin HOT 70-80c while the GTX260 barely sees 60c under intense gaming 8 hours of crysis and 60c while within 2 hours I would see 80c on the HD4870 . Game play was also a hindrance in crysis , dead space and fallout3.  The HD4870 1GB card would stutter and glitch in dead space , Crysis , Fallout 3 . In my honest opinion the card is fine when you run games at a lower setting .
> For instance in Crysis I can run it maxed out every thing on very high with the GTX 260 I could not with the HD 4870 it would be glitching and stuttering . set on HIGH and all was fine .  Same in dead space . and fallout 3 .



I used to have a 4870, they don't get hot at all, and the only time it "glitched" was when I had it OC'd too high. Plus, I'm pretty sure he already bought a 4850 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> well there is your problem!!! you play "THE NVIDIA GAMES"



LOL well they are good games . But it is not just games that I see this it is in benchmarks as well and heat issues are also the problem with the HD4870 .


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

"heat issues" do you mean the 90c load temp


----------



## trickson (May 27, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> "heat issues" do you mean the 90c load temp



Yeah well I said what I said because it is true for me . I have seen nothing higher than 80c under full load and that is hot IMHO .


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 27, 2009)

trickson said:


> Yeah well I said what I said because it is true for me . I have seen nothing higher than 80c under full load and that is hot IMHO .



i remember whan my reference 4850 was at 80c idle and over 100c load NOW THAT WAS HOT LIKE HELL but if your happy with you 260 then i cant say anything bad at that card


----------

